# How many mealworms/crickets are too much?



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I've been feeding Mochi about 2 or 3 mealworms or crickets about 3 or 4 times a week...is this too much or too little?

Also, what's bad about feeding a lot of insects? Why shouldn't you give them bugs too often?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That definitely doesn't sound like too much to me, so you could try raising the amount and see how she does. 

The main issue with lots of mealworms is the fat content - too many could cause some weight gain, or keep an overweight hedgie from losing weight. You do also have to watch the fiber amount with both of them. That depends completely on hedgehog (like the fat content) - some can handle more of both insects and not have any issues digesting. Some can't handle a ton & you'll notice this by signs of constipation or noticing undigested bits of the insects in their poop. 

You should be able to try raising the number of insects (either to more per night, or more nights per week) and see how it affects her - watch her weight & her poop for signs of the number being too high. Really, more insects is actually probably preferable since it adds fiber to their diet (and cat foods are generally lower in fiber than hedgie needs) and it's a great natural food that we can supply. In Lily's last 6 months, at least, I was feeding her around 8-12 mealworms/aliens a night, along with 4-6 crickets, if I remember correctly. I was also trying to keep weight on her since she was losing, which was the reason for so many mealworms. And the crickets were frozen/thawed, and I used them as hiding treats in her cage. 

Oh...nearly forgot to ask - are they live insects, or freeze-dried? Freeze-dried isn't recommended, and definitely not in high amounts, because they're harder to digest and more likely to cause impactions. Live or frozen/thawed insects are best.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I think the amount you're feeding mealworms is totally fine. Are you using fresh/live ones?


P.s. I type way too slowly. Listen to Lilysmommy.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

:lol: Sorry, I'm a fast typist!


----------



## CocoaTheHedgehog (Jul 24, 2013)

So could I catch a cricket outside and give it to Cocoa? o3o


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

No you shouldn't feed wild caught insects, you don't know if they have pesticides on them or parasites in them


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 23, 2013)

One thing I read on a manuel linked to me, was something about growing your own insect farm and feeding them the foods your hedge won't eat. Say, your hog doesn't like carrots. Feed the bugs a carrot and when the hedge eats the bug he gets the same food content, or something along those lines. I can't help with the portions, but i hope i managed to some how contribute. You can find it here: http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/download.html

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you want to try feeding crickets, it's best to get some from a pet store, put them in a container to eat some good veggies for a day or so, then freeze them if you don't want to deal with trying to feed them live (some hedgies can't catch them, others have a fantastic time hunting crickets in a bathtub). Mealworms are the easy ones to raise yourself, like Jelly said.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I have freeze dried of both crickets and mealworms. I had bought live mealworms first, but she would only eat 1 or 1/2 of one each time I offered them, so they all turned black and died. I may try to do live crickets, and see if she likes those better than live mealworms. She loves to run so she may like catching them. 

I'm not too worried about the fat at the moment, since my little girl is skinny and never sits still.
Her poops are fine and I recently began weighing her every week, although I don't think she's fully grown yet...nearly there though. (She's 5 months...don't they stop growing at 6?)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If they're freeze-dried, then I wouldn't try offering any more than you currently do. Another option if she doesn't take to live crickets or frozen/thawed crickets, is canned mealworms or crickets. They're pretty disgusting from a human's standpoint, but I've heard of some hedgies liking them. :lol: The can only lasts a week or so in the fridge, I think, but you could probably freeze half of the can. If you're not concerned with fat content, another insect you could try is waxworms. They're not usually recommended because they're so high in fat, but they're not bad for runners or as an occasional treat. Dubia ****roaches are also great treats (lower-fat, like crickets, but more nutritious), but they're a bit harder to find. Most pet stores don't sell them, but if you have one near you specializing in exotics, or any reptile breeders nearby, they may sell them. You can also order them online.

6 months is when they're considered adults, but they tend to still grow and fill out a bit more until they're around 1 year.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I'll probably get some canned bugs or try live crickets when I next go to a pet store, which may be a little while since we were just there...and I'll have to wait a few weeks for the canned ones. My grandma who's visiting would not be pleased with insects in our fridge. (and she once accidentally ate dog treats, thinking they were beef jerky...don't really want her snacking on some bugs. )

Hopefully Mochi will like something other than freeze dried. Although I could always give what Mochi doesn't like to my friend and Mochi's less picky sister. 

Thanks for all the info!


----------

